# ‏~‏ הרב הצדיק ר` אשר (אושר) פריינד זצ"ל ~



## קליט (5/12/11)

‏~‏ הרב הצדיק ר` אשר (אושר) פריינד זצ"ל ~ 
שנקרא "ר` אושר" . מה שידוע לי זה שמדובר באישיות מאוד מיוחדת, הרב נפטר לפני כ 12 שנה . רבים היו מתייעצים איתו . הרב הקים את מוסדות "יד עזרה" כדי לעזור לעם ישראל . יש "מרפאת שיניים" של מוסדות "יד עזרה" ברחוב סורוצקין בירושלים אשר משרתת את הקהל במחירים סבירים . הרב הקים דפוס וכריכיה ומפעלי עזרה למוגבלים בשכלם/נפשם . הרב הקים כמה בנייני מגורים באשדוד ומכר שם דירות במחיר זול, פשוט כדי לעזור לעם ישראל בכל דרך שרק אפשר . ישנם כמה בתי כנסת שהקים ר` אושר , באיזור מקור ברוך שמעתי על 3 בתי כנסת שהקים הרב זצ"ל . הרב היה גר ברחוב דון יוסף הנשיא בשכונת מקור ברוך בירושלים, ועד היום משמש המקום כבית ועד לחכמים וחסידים . יש ספר/ים ובו אוסף של דברי תורה וחיזוק באמונה וביטחון ואמרותיו המחזקות של הרב . יש רבנית מפורסמת שהיא מתלמידותיו של הרב, קוראים לה צירה מורגנשטרן שתחיה, והיא מפליאה לספר על תורתו ואורחותיו של הרב ר` אושר פריינד . הרב גם היה מנחה את חסידיו לא למהר לפנות לרופאים, אלא בכל זמן שחסידיו נמצאים בחולי חום ומיחוש כלשהו הם נעזרים בחוברת הנחיות רפואיות אשר השאיר אחריו הצדיק - ובו הנחיות מה לעשות בכל מצב של חולי קל יחסית , ובמקרים רציניים יותר - חסידיו פונים לרופא כמובן . הרב ר` אושר קבור בהר המנוחות באוהל מיוחד , כמדומני שזה נמצא מול קברו של הרב כדורי, אבל יותר למעלה בהר . שמעתם על הרב ר` אושר פריינד ? . . . אתם יודעים אולי על תורתו וספריו ? . . . יש רב שירש את כסאו ? . . . שמעתם על הרבנית צירה מורגנשטרן ? . . . שמעתם על הרב הצדיק שלמה מן זצ"ל מגבעת שאול שהיה תלמידו של הרב ? . . . כולנו נשמח לשמוע . זה המקום להזכיר את פועלו של הרב הצדיק האמיתי . תודה למגיבים !


----------



## 1לא סופר אותך (5/12/11)

קשה להאמין שכזה הרבה זמן עבר 
רבי אושר נפטר מוצאי כיפור.כל שבת ביתו פתוח עד היום לניזקקים רעבים ונדכאים.אישיות דגולה.


----------



## קליט (5/12/11)

הוא היה מקובל ? . . הוא היה חסיד ברסלב ? . . . תודה


----------



## לביא4 (5/12/11)

הרב אושר? 
אם זכורני נכון היה גר במקור ברוך? נפטר בשיבה טובה,  השתייך לחסידות ברסלב , כמו שאמרו נכון נפטר במוצאי כיפור.


----------



## קליט (5/12/11)

הוא היה גר במקור ברוך 
ברחוב דון יוסף הנשיא . ר` אשר = ר` אושר - במבטא ירושלמי שורשי


----------



## בננה147 (5/12/11)

קליטוש.. אתה עוקב אחרי???? 
גם ביבי .. גם צירלה..... נסעתי אתה לאומן !!! היא מדריכה גם במקצוע...... והיא אישה מגניבה שקרועה על הרב אושר!!! שגעה אותנו בסיפורים עליו!!! ישבתי אתה שעות על שעות עם שיחות נפש והרבה צחוקים .... מחזירה עם הדיבור שלה הרבה בתשובה...!!! אתה יושב אתה דקה ובא לך למות מצחוק!!!׳ איי איי איי .... צירוש חולה עלייך כפרה!!! איין עליה בכול העולם ..... אוהבת ... הבחורונת היפיופה ... ( היא שומעת את זה היא מתה מצחוקים )


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

נשמע מרתק 
הרבנית צירה יודעת לצעוק בדרמטיות, אכן נשמעת אישה עם הרבה כריזמה . ספרי עליה בבקשה, בעלה הוא רב ? . . . היא נשואה בכלל ? . . . היא חרדית מהבית ? . . . ובעיקר מרתק אותי האישיות של ר` אושר , נשמע שהוא היה אדם ששפע דברי תורה מקוריים ומחזקים . ראיתי אותו פעם בבית הכנסת רשב"ם, הוא היה נראה איש דגול ומרשים, אנשים סובבו אותו ושאלו את עצתו .


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

אני לא יודעת על בעלה ... 
אבל היא חרדית מאד ואפילו דוסית ... היא נשואה.... כולם דוסים אצלם .... היא עושה הכל משמחה וצחוקים לוקחת את החיים בקלות.. חולה על קברות צדיקים (ודלוקה על רבי נחמן..) אתה יכול לשמוע אותה צועקת בציון של רבי נחמן וכמעט מעירה את כל ה40.000 שקבורים שם ... היא אשכנזיה דומה ללטאית מאד ... הרבה בנות חוזרות בתשובה באות איליה למה היא מחזירה את כל האנרגיה בבת אחת !!! היא מדהימה מאד ויכולה להכנס לכל ראש ... על הרב אושר אני לא מומחית ... שמע צחוקים ; היינו בקבר של הצדיק וכבר היינו צריכים לחזור אז היא אמרה בואו נצעק ביחד ״רבינווווווו תביא את הגאולההההה״ היא צעקה כל כך חזק עד שהבנים בעזרת גברים דפקו לנו חזק על הקירות שנרגיע..... קיצור היו קטעים .........


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

חחחח איזה קטע 
לא הבנתי מה שכתבת ש "הרבה חוזרות בתשובה באות אליה למה היא מחזירה להם את האנרגיה בבת אחת" , את מתכוונת שהיא מחזקת אותם ? . . . איך היא מחזקת אותם ? . . . בכלל מרתק אותי האנשים האלה שהם חיים במין גן עדן, ובביטחון מוחלט באבא`לה .


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

אכן אוהבים את אבאלה שלנו .... 
הרבה בנות שנמצאות במשבר הן באות איליה והיא מחזירה להם בדיבורים ושמחה את כל הכוחות להמשיך !!! כל כך כייף ליהיות בחברתה.., אתה מרגיש בעננים בחיי!! כאילו העולם נוצר רק בשבילך !! והכל שייך לך !!! היא לוקחת את הרע והופכת את זה מהר לטוב!! למשל אחת בקבוצה איבדה את הכרטיס טיסה שלה .. היא ניהית לבנה ולא יכלה לנשום !! אז צירלה התחילה לצחוק והיא אמרה ״ יופי ! גם אני יאבד את הכרטיס ושנינו נשאר פה עוד זמן עם רבינו ...״ בסוף נמצא הכרטיס וצירי אמרה .., איזה באסא ........ חיים שלי האשה הזאת...


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

את ברסלבית ? 
ידוע לך אם ר` אושר היה חסיד ברסלב ? . . . תודה


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

הלוואי הייתי!! ותקרא קצת על א׳ אשר... 
שיטתו היתה נוטה לשיטת ברסלב - אבל לא ברסלב. אף פעם לא היה אצל רופא וק"ו לא בבית רפואה. עיקר עבודת השם אצלו היה בנושא `אמונה`. והיה לו בזה שיטה ודרך מיוחדת. הרב ישראל חיים וייס - האדמו"ר מספינקא שליט"א נמנה על תלמידיו וחסידיו ודרכו מנותבת ע"ד ר` אשר זצ"ל וכך מנתב הוא כיום את חסידי ספינקא ותלמידיו הרבים. במידת מה, נחשב האדמו"ר מספינקא כממשיך דרכו של ר` אשר, והרבה מתלמידי וחסידי ר` אשר עברו לאחר פטירתו לתלמידו הרבי מספינקא. יש לר` אשר עד עצם היום הזה חסידים מובהקים ובניניהם הרבה מאד נשים המגדירים עצמם כחסידי ר` אשר. יהא זכרו ברוך, הדרך שלו בול כמו ברסלב !! והחסידות שלו הרבה מהן ברסלביות שמחזקות........ אתה מתחבר לברסלב??


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

הברסלבים הם אנשים מדהימים 
במבחן התוצאה ; בגדול - החבדניקים הצליחו יותר, החבדניקים יותר מאושרים ומיושבים


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

לכולנו ה׳ אחד ..... 
וכל אחד יעבוד אותו בדרך שמתאימה לו .......


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

ללא נושא


----------



## לביא4 (7/12/11)




----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

את אנציקלופדיה מהלכת ! 
איפה גר האדמו"ר מספינקא ?


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

אני חושבת... 
שבירושלים במאה שערים ... אבל לא בטוח ..... פככככככככככ איזה אנציקלופדיה...... אל תגזים....


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

במאה שערים ברחוב סלנט זה ספינקא - כהנא 
ספינקא - ווייס, - זה או בבני ברק או באמריקה


----------



## בננה147 (7/12/11)

אל תצחק עלי ..... 
אבל לא הייתי 10 שנים בבני ברק ... לא סובלת את המקום הזה .... ואני לא יודעת איפה הוא גר ... אבל אמריקה זה לא כל כך נראה לי........ הייתי מדביקה עליו את בני ברק !


----------



## קליט (7/12/11)

אני אוהב את האוירה של בני ברק 
יש שמה די הרבה עצים וירוק, אוירה מיוחדת, ואין שמה הרים מעצבנים כמו בירושלים


----------



## inbarush19 (9/12/11)

את מתארת מקסים את המקרה ואותה!! 
ישר כוח


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

קליט! תלמד מזה פקחות של בנאדם!!!! 
הנה הסיפור בין המסתובבים בחצרו היה גם יהודי אחד שהירבה לשלוח ידו לכיסים ולארנקים. גנב. ר` אושר דווח על מעשיו של האיש אך הוא לא נתן לסלק אותו ואיפשר לו להמשיך ולשוטט בין הבאים. ויהי היום באו לר` אושר כמה ממקורביו ובפיהם קובלנה: יש גבול לכל דבר. האיש אינו שם שום מחסום לידיו. גם ביום כיפור, ביום הקדוש, עתה, הוא נכנס לחדרים וגנב. ר` אושר ניגש אל האיש והעניק לו סטירה מצלצלת ומשך אותו לאחד מפינות הבית וכך אמר לו: "תשמע! מהיום והלאה אם יש לך בעייה ואתה רוצה לדבר אתי, אזי ישנה רק דרך אחת. אתה פונה אלי ואומר: "ר` אושר גנב רציתי לשאול אותך, רציתי להתייעץ אתך. אם לא תגיד ר` אושר גנב לא אענה לך ולא אדבר אתך." עברו כמה ימים והגנב נאלץ מסיבה כלשהי לשוחח עם ר` אושר. הוא נעמד מולו, החוויר, הסמיק ולא הצליח להוציא מפיו את המלים: ר` אושר גנב. הוא פנה לר` אושר ללא ההקדמה הזאת ור` אושר התעלם ממנו. ואז תחת לחץ הנסיבות אזר אומץ וכינה את ר` אושר כפי שהונחה על-ידו ומיד ר` אושר הקשיב לו בסבלנות רבה. הגנב לא הצליח פעם נוספת להוציא מפיו את המלים: ר` אושר גנב ונוצר נתק בינו לבין ר` אושר. התרגיל הזה גרם לכך, שהאיש החל קולט עד כמה מאוסים מעשיו וחדל לגנוב. רק בשביל האינפורמציה האיש הזה השתקם לחלוטין והוא היום בעל משפחה חסידית לתפארת וכל מעשיו ישרים. אנשים כאלה חסרים לנו היום........


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

לפעמים אם רוצים להשפיע על בן אדם 
יש להראות לו שלמעשים שלו יש מחיר . זה גם סוג של זעזוע קל שמחזיר אותו לתלם . ופה ר` אושר כנראה רמז לו ש כמוני כמוך - גם אני לקוי בדבר הזה, וזה משהו מקרב ומבין . יישר כוח !


----------



## בננה147 (6/12/11)

בנאדם חכם ... 
וזה קטן עלי ... תרגיש חופשי ........


----------



## קליט (6/12/11)

אני לא מאמין שר` אושר סטר ליהודי 
אולי סטירות בסיגנון מרן הרב עובדיה . .


----------



## בננה147 (7/12/11)

כנראה היתה לו סיבה!!! ואם רבי אושר היה 
כאן ... אז אותך הוא היה מפוצץ במכות.....


----------



## קליט (7/12/11)

אם ר` אושר היה כאן 
הוא היה מחזק אותך, ומכניס בך טעם רוחני לחיים


----------



## בננה147 (7/12/11)

הלוואי!!!! 
אני באמת צריכה את זה ... מודה באשמה המוטלת עלי ....


----------



## קליט (7/12/11)

תלכי לרבנית צירה`לה 
ותחי נפשך !


----------



## קליט (7/12/11)

אני נזכר שר` אושר היה כמו אדמו"ר גדול 
מישהו סיפר לי שהציעו לו אחת שהיא חסידה של ר` אושר, הם שאלו את ר` אושר אם זה שידוך מתאים וראוי, ור` אושר ענה להם ; תבדקו אם הבחור לא שקט מדי . ואכן, הם בררו ומצאו שהבחור מדי שקט, והם ירדו מההצעה .


----------



## בננה147 (8/12/11)

חחחח כן אההההההההההה....... 
החסידות של הרב אושר צריכות עקשן .. רעש ... עזוב אותם מאנשים שקטים... לא בשבילהם...... לי מתאים חסיד הרב אושר... חחחחחחחח I love עקשן.......


----------



## קליט (8/12/11)

לך מתאים נוער הגבעות . . 
ולהיות סופרת מוערכת !


----------

